# NFPA 13 Automatic sprinkler systems handbook



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

I am looking for a PDF version of the NFPA Automatic sprinkler systems handbook. Anyone have a copy? Are there PDF copies even available?

Thanks guys!
Happy Canada Day!!
Markb


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

As a sidenote, I once contacted the high and mighty NFPA to point out to them that they had an error in NFPA 99. I couldn't get past the lady on the phone. She said that those who publish the books think they are correct. And if I wanted to speak to any of the higher-ups, I needed to join and become a member. Otherwise she was basically telling me to go pound salt. 

Don't get me wrong; the NFPA are a group of highly respected professionals and I have the utmost respect for them. They are knowledeable and their expertise is unequalled. But the slightly snobbish practice of not listening to their peers, such as a licensed master plumber who wishes to show them an error in their book, is counter-productive.

Incidentally the text in question is taken from NFPA 99 (2005 edition).

5.3.10.7.3.12 states: "Joints shall be brazed within 1 hour after the surfaces have been cleaned for brazing."

Yet, 5.1.10.5.3.13 states: "Joints shall be brazed within 8 hours after the surfaces are cleaned for brazing."

I was taught in medical gas class, brazing had to be done within 1 hour of preparing the joint(s).

Anyone even remotely affiliated with the college-educated individuals at the NFPA are encouraged to respond to this post. Ideally, I'd like a response from the NFPA, but they refuse to speak with me.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Anyone even remotely affiliated with the college-educated individuals at the NFPA are encouraged to respond to this post. Ideally, I'd like a response from the NFPA, but they refuse to speak with me.


Your local fire marshal will be a member... (I hope) :laughing:

Also that mistake was several editions ago you may want to check if it has already been fixed....


----------



## sprinklertech (Oct 24, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> As a sidenote, I once contacted the high and mighty NFPA to point out to them that they had an error in NFPA 99. I couldn't get past the lady on the phone. She said that those who publish the books think they are correct. And if I wanted to speak to any of the higher-ups, I needed to join and become a member. Otherwise she was basically telling me to go pound salt.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; the NFPA are a group of highly respected professionals and I have the utmost respect for them. They are knowledeable and their expertise is unequalled. But the slightly snobbish practice of not listening to their peers, such as a licensed master plumber who wishes to show them an error in their book, is counter-productive.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I don't have the 1995 edition but from NFPA 99 "Standard for
Health Care Facilities" - *2002 Edition* I have

5.3.10.7.3.12 is under *5.3.10.2 "Piping Materials for Field-Installed Level 3 Vacuum Systems*". One hour.

5.1.10.5.3.13 is under *5.1.10.2 "Piping Materials for Field-Installed Medical–Surgical Vacuum Systems*" and what it says is *"5.1.10.5.3.13 Joints shall be brazed within one hour after the surfaces are cleaned for brazing."*

I have seen printing errors in NFPA publications before and if you are a member you'll get erratas (corrections) sent to you. Most likely, but I am not sure, it was a printing error that was followed by an errata that you didn't get not being a member.

*Now for the reason I read this thread.*

Anyone can get access to any and all NFPA standards online and for free.

Go here http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp

You should see this:










Click on a standard and scroll down if you need to.

You should see something like this










Scroll down to where you see "View the document online (read only)

Click on View the 2010 edition online

Don't panic but you will be asked to Sign In. You should be here.










To create an account you do not have to be a member and it is free.

Over to the right click on "Create An Account".

You be here










Simply fill in your email address and make up a password.

Now you will have to wait for a bit. Usually it is one business day but being a holiday weekend if you sign up tomorrow you might not be able to get in until next Tuesday or Wednesday.

Once they create your free account you can read anything and everything published by the NFPA for free.

Can't print it, can't download it and it is a little cumbersome but remember it is free and if you were to purchase all these standards you would easily spend thousands of dollars.

If tommy searches I bet he will find the errata fixing their typo.

Pretty cool, huh?


----------

